# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  Logo

## Wedatezz.

Kush mundet me ma kriju ni logo per KOSOVA.info ??

----------


## Wedatezz.

*[*]Lloji i dizajnit : LOGO
[*]Madhësia e dizajnit : (272×90) 
[*]Ngjyrat e dizajnit : Kalter & Verdhe *

----------


## bora2

shkrimi ventana ngjyratn lejla dhe bardhe

----------

